# Weaver of Fate - Thousand Sons Project log



## 1k-termie (May 31, 2008)

Finally, I've decided to make a Project log! OK, here's the Army list:

HQ
Sorcerer - 160pts
Disc
Gift of Chaos

Elite
Terminators x5 - 175
Reaper Autocannon

Troops: 
Thousand Sons x9 - 259 pts
Doombolt
Pesonal Icon

Thousand Sons x9 - 259 pts
Doombolt
Personal Icon

Heavy
Chaos Defiler - 150pts


So far, I have bought only the Thousand Sons and the Sorcerer, so It might be awhile before I update with the other units.

I am using MAJhost for my Pics, because I already have an account for it.
I experimented with the new Ogryn flesh Wash, and, I love it!

Hope you like!


1k-termie


Edit: NO more links here! Here are the first couple painted figs Painted before I had the idea for a paintng log) and the rest of the squads:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Awesome, another Tson log, close to my heart. Suggestion: add direct pic links to this thread and you will generate more interest.


----------



## 1k-termie (May 31, 2008)

thats my problem: don't know how. Ive always used stuff like MAJhost or photobucket for pictures, but i can't make them direct. How do you do it?


----------



## Rindaris (Mar 17, 2008)

I prefer photobucket. Very easy to use and never had a problem with my pictures being down. Just go to your site of choice and register. The upload option should be fairly obvious and once you have them uploaded you should be able to view your album and get the addies to link them here.

Edit: Its early. Ok, you have an upload site and an album. Just right-click your image and copy the 'Location' information from it and then paste it here under the image tag.

Ex:


----------



## 1k-termie (May 31, 2008)

Thanks! sorry about the pics being crap, Im gunna get my sis (who just bought a bajilllion dollar camera) to help, so blurry pics will soon be fixed!


----------



## 1k-termie (May 31, 2008)

yeah, its not working. I copy the location, and it just makes a link. what am I doing wrong?


----------



## Argitist (Apr 29, 2008)

You need to copy the link into the "Insert Image" button (Looks like a picture of a mountain). 

The Painted Tson in the pick looks good, haha just if it wasn't blurry. 



The Wraithlord said:


> I would suggest putting a sheet of white paper behind the models when you take a pic. Will make the models much easier to see.


With a blank background the camera wont have anything to focus on but the model.


----------



## 1k-termie (May 31, 2008)

There you go! got it woking! thanks!


----------



## 1k-termie (May 31, 2008)

Update: No pictures, but I finnished assembling the second squad of Tsons, just need to strip paint off of my HQ sorcerer, and Ill be ready to paint!


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

Uh oh! I may have to work faster at this rate!


----------



## 1k-termie (May 31, 2008)

OK, I added a Personal Icon to my aspiring sorcerer. I made the Icon myself.









And here's a random pictrure of my lazy dog!


----------



## Rindaris (Mar 17, 2008)

Foul chaos spawn if ever I've seen one!


----------



## 1k-termie (May 31, 2008)

Update: I won't be able to post much, because I am going to Germany in a couple weeks. I AM going to show you my work on the HQ: a Sorcerer on Chaos Disk! I will be using him for the Mini Contest thingie.... so Pictures will come! My camera is out of batteries, will have photos by the end of the day!


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

hmm...<checks watch>

I guess I shouldn't complain. Good things come to those who wait!

The Aspiring Sorcerer looks pretty slick...And the dog looks pretty lazy. Let's hope you don't start taking after it. I want to see some PAINT!

<glares>,

Troy


----------



## 1k-termie (May 31, 2008)

Pirate Metal Troy said:


> hmm...<checks watch>
> 
> I guess I shouldn't complain. Good things come to those who wait!
> 
> ...


No laziness will come from me, but as soon as I return from germany (Way too much family:ireful2, i will be showing my Sorcerer with a custom disk made out of card and half a SM bike wheel (its like an hexagon! its cool),a nd The rest of my marines. As soon as I get more munnys, ill be able to actually get more for my army:laugh:k:


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

Glad to hear it!


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Sweet paint job, like the dog by the way


----------



## 1k-termie (May 31, 2008)

lol, yeah. Spots his name, sitting right beside the dinner table looking at my food droolings his game!

Update: Well, my first Heresy-online mini exchange was awesome! I recieved a jump pack chaos lord, and keeping with the theme of thousand sons (http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Rubric_of_Ahriman), I replaced is head with a helmeted head, and have started painting him! Cant take pics right now, were packing for Europe, and need to keep the Camera card empty and full batteries. Hope to get some sweet new models down over there!

Peace


----------



## idlebrain (Jul 26, 2008)

complain, complain, at the lack of progress


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

Is that dog a new chaos spawn model, if so maybe i can convert my dog, hmm....


----------



## 1k-termie (May 31, 2008)

Guess what.. IM BACK! well, I came across some lizardmen, and my urges just let loose. got a ox of saurusi, and are working on them and a 1 1/2 foot tall batman model. My camera got filled (literally.. 2 cards worth) with pictures, so itl be a while before i can get it up and running.


> Is that dog a new chaos spawn model, if so maybe i can convert my dog, hmm....


I never thought a bout that. what wold be funnny against my friends tau,which are blue, and latelymy dod has been eating plue toys, so Im gunna see what happens in a game with him lol :grin:

Quick vote: should I post pics of my Lizardmen i the meantime, or not?

another quick vote, PM me with your answer: Shoud i post pics of my batman, or should I put them in the off topic or other systems section?


----------



## 1k-termie (May 31, 2008)

VERY BAD THINGS HAVE HAPPENED!!!!!!

After I came back form germany, I found out the Paint is almost all dried from the pots! i put some Water and pennies in there to keep the rest up (it works! even revived my 5 day old dried up red pot), and I will get back when I get more paints!:ireful2:


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I can not wait


----------



## 1k-termie (May 31, 2008)

Well, sorry for the long delay. I got the paints and im starting to post again. Hopefully by the end of the week, ill have some more painting done. I played a game the other day, and found my army lacked fast moving units, as to say, Tanks. I am working on a couple cardboard ones, but proportions are a problem right now. Here's the site with the templates:

http://www.goldenboltersociety.com/paperhammer40k

It was written by Mordheimer from the Tyranid Hive, so if your part of the Hive, give him my thanks!

The delayed,
1k-Termie


----------

